# Cbt



## star~* (Jun 2, 2008)

.


----------



## arth98 (Nov 30, 2009)

it can be very helpful if the person running it is kind and wants to help


----------



## Arisa1536 (Dec 8, 2009)

it CAN be useful, it was for me when i suffered from a bad eating disorder
one year of CBT and regular Psychiatric visits and i was pretty much all better
CBT did not help my General anxiety but it did work wonders for the eating disorder 

are you using CBT for social anxiety?
I tried a group for that and did not find it useful, mainly because the exercises they got us to do were things i do every day anyway
like call a person on a phone or go for a walk in town
go out for a coffee, meet new people, get numbers from others or go and see a movie alone

i mean those things do not bother me but if you have issues with them then yes i would say it would test your comfort zone and help

if you do not have issues with social things which include walking out in public alone then i would say it may not be that useful


----------

